# 3D Drawing



## joirish (20 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Who would I get to do a 3D drawing of my interior?
Jo


----------



## onq (20 Nov 2009)

Depends on what you want it done for.

ONQ.


----------



## NorfBank (20 Nov 2009)

joirish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Who would I get to do a 3D drawing of my interior?
> Jo



I can recommend John at evocad, did some work for me and I was very happy with it.

[broken link removed]


----------

